# Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (18. Mai 2018)

Seit kurzer Zeit wirbt das Bündnis Pro Angeln in den sozialen Medien um Unterstützung. Das Bündnis will sich „fernab von Verbänden und Behörden“ für die Interessen der Anlgerinnen und Angler stark machen. Hervorgegangen ist die Interessengemeinschaft aus einem Treffen von „Anglerinnen und Anglern sowie den Geräteherstellern“ Anfang des Jahres. Eingeladen hatte der Präsident des Verbands Hessischer Fischer, Klaus Däschler. Er ist Mitglied des Organisationsteams.

Wir wollten von ihm wissen, was sich hinter dem Bündnis verbirgt, denn auf der Homepage erfährt man bislang sehr wenig. Ob die Antworten Aufschluss geben, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Die Fragen wurden schriftlich gestellt und beantwortet. Eine redaktionelle Bearbeitung der Antworten wurde zugunsten der Authentizität nicht vorgenommen.  


_*Georg Baumann (GB):* 
Wieso ist das Bündnis nötig? Eigentlich gibt es dafür doch die Anglerverbände, oder nicht? _

*Klaus Däschler (KD): *
Die Fragestellung Herr Baumann ist nicht ganz passend zu Beginn ihrer Nachfrage bei uns, die Frage müsste zunächst einmal lauten, warum wurde dieses Bündnis gegründet?
  Die Antwort dazu lautet: Nach langer Recherche in den Social Medias konnte man eine sehr hohe Unzufriedenheit der Anglerinnen und Angler in ganz Deutschland erkennen. Viele Themen wurden benannt, unter anderem auch, dass Angler in der Öffentlichkeit in einem völlig falschen Meinungsbild dargestellt werden. Ein Satz der immer wiederkehrte und sehr deutlich hervorgehoben wurde, lautet: „Es macht ja keiner was für uns Angler“. Ich habe in vielen Gesprächen denjenigen, die sich so geäußert haben, den Vorschlag unterbreitet, sich in einer Gesprächsrunde zusammenzusetzen und über all die Problematiken zu sprechen und bestenfalls sich zu vereinen, um gemeinsam etwas auf den Weg zu bringen, von Anglern für Angler. Dies wurde erfreulicherweise in einem doch unerwartet hohem Maß von Anglern aus ganz Deutschland auch wahrgenommen. 
  Nicht alle sind in Angelvereinen oder dann auch in Verbänden organisiert und auch diese möchten durchaus Veränderungen zugunsten der gesamten Situation der Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland erleben. In dieser sehr niveauvollen Gesprächsrunde unter Anglern und auch Geräteherstellern war schnell deutlich geworden, wenn man etwas tun möchte, wenn man etwas erreichen will, müssen wir Angler uns vereinen und mit einer Stimme sprechen. Die Runde selbst hat dann aus eigenem Antrieb heraus, dieses „Bündnis“ als notwendig angesehen und praktisch gegründet. Zum zweiten Teil ihrer ersten Fragestellung: Ja es gibt Angelverbände, doch nicht alle Angler sind in Vereinen oder dann in Verbänden organisiert, wer vertritt deren Interessen? Bisher eher niemand, aber natürlich kann sich auch der bereits organisierte Angler unserem Bündnis sehr gerne anschließen, wenn er sich damit identifizieren kann und will.

_*GB:*
Das Bündnis beschreibt die Notwendigkeit, dass Angler „gehört und einbezogen werden“ müssen, wenn es um politische Entscheidungen“ geht. An der Stelle will das Bündnis aktiv werden. Damit werfen Sie implizit den Verbänden vor, ihre Aufgaben nicht zu machen. Haben Sie als Präsident des „Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V.“ versagt?_

*KD:*
Zunächst Herr Baumann hat das eine mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun, dies will ich hier mal ganz deutlich klarstellen. Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das nicht regional, sondern Deutschlandweit angelaufen und deshalb ist das eindeutig zu unterscheiden zwischen dem privat Mann und dem Ehrenamtsträger. Ich bin selbst aktiver Angler und als Angler habe ich das Gespräch im Februar organisiert um Anglern eine erste Plattform zu ermöglichen, miteinander zu sprechen.
  Ich werfe auch keinem der 16 Bundeländer mit unterschiedlich vielen Landesverbänden  irgendetwas vor, das steht mir in keinster Weise zu. Somit stellt sich für mich auch die Frage nicht, ob ich als Hessischer Präsident versagt habe und bedarf auch keiner Antwort in dieser Richtung.
_
*GB: *
__Wie verträgt sich Ihr Engagement in dem Bündnis mit Ihrer Funktion als Präsident des „Verband Hessischer Fischer e.V.“? Was machen Sie, wenn die Positionen abweichen? _
*
  KD:*
Hessen hat einen Präsident, der sich um die Belange und Notwendigkeiten der dem Verband Hessischer Fischer  angeschlossenen Vereine intensiv zu kümmern hat und genau das tue ich mit hohem Engagement für und in Hessen. Im Bündnis bin ich im Organisationsteam mit dabei, denn es gibt nicht sehr viele, die gerne die Arbeit machen möchten, aber ich bin es eben auch nicht alleine, da gehören noch andere hinzu, die weit mehr tun und wichtiger für das Bündnis sind, als ich selbst. Da wir in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat leben, entscheidet das Organisationsteam in Abstimmungen gemeinsam, was, wie, wann usw. getan werden muss. Somit stellt sich die Frage für mich nicht, ob es etwas zu tun gibt, bei abweichenden Positionen.

_*GB:*
Auf der Homepage des Bündnisses findet sich kein Hinweis darauf, wer die Köpfe dahinter sind. Viele mögliche Unterstützer haben damit ein Problem, denn sie wollen wissen, wem sie ihre Stimme geben sollen. Wie wollen Sie die überzeugen? _

*KD:*
Nun, die Köpfe dahinter waren und sind Angler, die dies beim Gespräch im Februar so auf den Weg brachten, nicht einzelne, sondern die Gemeinschaft damals. Das Organisationsteam hat einzig und alleine die durch die anwesenden damals gewünschten Themen bearbeitet und mittels einer Homepage und der Facebook Seite umgesetzt. Wunsch und Ziel der Anwesenden damals war und ist es, das Angler vereint und gemeinschaftlich daran arbeiten, etwas zu bewegen, dies immer unter den Begriffen respektvoller, niveauvoller Umgang untereinander, mit Akzeptanz und Toleranz anderen gegenüber. Das heißt im Klartext, das alle Anglerinnen und Angler die sich mit dem Bündnisthemen identifizieren können und anschließen wollen, auch mitarbeiten sollen und können, um etwas für Angler zu tun. Dies war ja eben einer der Gründe, dass niemand etwas aufbaut oder tut für die Angler, jetzt haben Angler die Möglichkeit, aktiv mitzugestalten und in einer, so hoffen wir, starken Gemeinschaft, dies anzugehen. Kritik üben viele, nur leider tun sehr wenige etwas gemeinschaftlich dafür, hier wurde nun die Möglichkeit geschaffen, aktiv sich einzubringen und wer sich dem Organisationsteam engagiert anschließen will, ist sehr herzlich willkommen. Es gibt natürlich auch kritische Menschen, die sich mit dem ein oder anderen nicht anfreunden können oder wollen, das muss man so akzeptieren, aber, man sollte dann als Kritiker zuerst für sich selbst darüber nachdenken, ob diese Haltung unserem Hobby nicht doch mehr schadet. Im Grunde müssen die Probleme einen jeden Angler von alleine überzeugen, denn diese stehen komplett gegen uns alle. Das Team das die Organisation macht, werden wir in Kürze auf beiden Seiten veröffentlichen. 
_*
GB:* 
__Wer vertritt denn das Bündnis in Gesprächen gegenüber der Politik?_ 

*KD:*
Wie sie ja sicher wissen, Herr Baumann, hat sich das Bündnis ja erst vor kurzer Zeit gegründet. Es braucht also Zeit dafür um sich aufzustellen. Man kann kaum erwarten, dass nach wenigen Tagen oder Wochen wir so stark sind, um den politischen Bereich angehen zu können. Ich bin sicher, dass wenn es gewachsen ist, wenn das Bündnis stark genug ist, sich jemand findet, der das Bündnis auf der politischen Ebene vertreten kann und wird.
_
*GB:*
Derzeit ist das Bündnis ein lockerer Zusammenschluss. Welche Strukturen sind für die Zukunft geplant? _

*KD:*
Wie es in jedem Neuaufbau einer Organisation und in unserem Fall einer Initiative normal ist, wird auch das die Zukunft zeigen. Wir planen sicherlich mit weiteren Zusammenkünften des Bündnisses und seiner Unterstützer oder Mitglieder und werden das ganz demokratisch dann erarbeiten. Klar ist, je mehr wir wachsen, desto mehr bedarf es Strukturen, die wir dann anlegen wollen und müssen. 

_*GB:*
Auf der Homepage sind einige Ziele beschrieben. Sie reichen von „positiver Wahrnehmung des Angelns“ über „Catch & Release“ bis hin zur „Aufhebung unsinniger Verbote“. Können Sie hier schon konkreter werden, wie das umgesetzt werden soll? Wie will das Bündnis zum Beispiel drohende Angelverbote im Rahmen von Natura 2000 verhindern? _

*KD:*
Fragen sie mich das gerne noch einmal, wenn das Bündnis eine ansprechende Größe besitzt und in der Lage sein wird, die Themen anzugehen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist das primäre Ziel zu wachsen, bekannt zu werden. Klar, im Hintergrund muss man an diesen Dingen vorarbeiten, was wir auch tun, aber es wäre jetzt erst einmal viel zu früh darüber zu sprechen, wie wir dies angehen wollen und können.

_*GB:*
Wie wird das Bündnis finanziert? _

*KD:*
Aktuell ist das alles auf freiwilliger Basis, praktisch Ehrenamtlich. Wenn wir in der Zukunft in der Lage sein sollten, ansprechend groß zu sein, ist natürlich auch das ein Thema. Da kommen dann Überlegungen wie Fördermitglieder, Sponsoren usw. zum Tragen, die wir sicherlich gedanklich vorbereiten wollen und müssen. Irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt, wo man dies nicht mehr ohne Finanzmittel ausführen kann, das ist uns heute bewusst und zur Gründung schon auch sehr bewusst gewesen.


_*GB:* 
__Das Bündnis wirbt damit, sehr viele Unterstützer auf Facebook zu haben, die Mitglied einer sogenannten „geschlossenen Gruppe“ auf dem Portal sind. Allerdings muss man der Gruppe nicht aktiv beitreten, sondern wird – wie auf Facebook üblich – automatisch Mitglied, wenn man eingeladen wird und müsste aktiv wieder austreten. Was sind diese „zwangsrekrutierten“ Mitglieder in der Außendarstellung Wert? _

*KD:*
Dies ist nicht korrekt. Wir werben nicht mit vielen Mitgliedern, sondern wir werben um viele Mitglieder, das ist zunächst einmal ein sehr großer Unterschied. Wie in jedem Werbeverfahren ist es durchaus legitim, Mitglieder einzuladen. Im einem Zeitalter wie dem unseren, setze ich durchaus voraus, das jeder mündige Bürger selbst entscheidet, ob er dabei bleiben will, uns aktiv oder auch passiv unterstützen möchte, oder ob er die Gruppe und somit das Bündnis nicht weiter unterstützen möchte und uns wieder verlässt. Man kann also von einer dauerhaften „Zwangsrekrutierung“ nicht sprechen. Was sind denn, sagen wir mal 500.000 Mitglieder, einer Partei in der Außen Darstellung wert? 
  Sie wissen sicherlich durchaus selbst Herr Baumann, dass diese Zahlen, je höher sie sind, durchaus Wirkung zeigen. Da spielt es keine Rolle bei welcher Organisation, Initiative oder Partei usw. diese Zahlen zu finden sind. Je mehr Menschen gemeinsam passiv oder aktiv hinter etwas stehen, umso besser ist das selbstverständlich. Inwieweit es sich für uns bemerkbar machen wird, kann wiederum auch nur die Zeit zeigen.
_
*GB:*
Wo sehen Sie das Bündnis in ein, zwei Jahren? _

*KD:*
Ich muss bei der Frage etwas schmunzeln, würde ich dies sehen können, wäre ich Hellseher, dann würde ich gerne meine Lottozahlen voraussagen. Spaß beiseite, das kann und möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht voraussagen. Ich kann aber sagen, dass wir sehr viel Engagement in das Bündnis einbringen werden, damit wir auch etwas bewegen können. Was kommen wird, da halte ich es mit dem kurzen Satz, „schau mer mal“, ansonsten werden wir sehr viel daran arbeiten.
  Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Fragen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Eine redaktionelle Bearbeitung der Antworten wurde zugunsten der Authentizität nicht vorgenommen.
> .




Was hat redaktionelle Bearbeitung mit Authentizität zu tun?


 So darf Herr Däschler also fast jede Antwort mit einer Belehrung an "Herrn Baumann" beginnen und abschließen, Kommas und Rechtschreibung völlig weglassen, Begriffe wie "Social Medias" erfinden und sich auch sonst aufführen, als wenn er die Fragen nicht im geringsten ernst nehmen würde...#d


Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Klaus Däschler (KD): *
> Die Fragestellung Herr Baumann ist nicht ganz passend zu Beginn ihrer Nachfrage bei uns, die Frage müsste zunächst einmal lauten....



Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!

Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?

Damit nicht genug, geht es mit einer belehrenden, bornierten und teilweise suggestiven Rhetorik weiter, die manch windigen, politischen Talkshow-Gast vor Neid erblassen lassen würde.

Klaus Däschler, 
falls sie hier mitlesen, Gratulation zur Selbst-Entleibung! 
Besser kann man sich persönlich und die im Grunde lobenswerten Ansätze dieser Initiative nicht demontieren!

Georg, Vielen Dank für's Daumenschraubenanlegen und diese Vorführung hier!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Die Fragen sind sehr gut gestellt!


Die Antworten irgendwie nichts sagend ...


----------



## LOCHI (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?
> 
> ...



Dem gibt es leider nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?
> 
> ...




Es gibt garnicht genug|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:von diesen Schildern... .


 Was für ein _(Mod: gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten, danke!)_!


Sorry - da ist es mit mir durchgegangen...|uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Es ist natürlich Unsinn, das Bündnis primär als IG nicht-organisierter Angler verkaufen zu wollen. 
Vermutlich ist es eine ganz bewusste Falschdarstellung.  
Dafür gibt es keinen Beleg, auch keine Umfrage seitens des Bündisses, o.ä.
Auch stellt er es so hin, als wären es nur/primär nicht-organisierte, die sich nicht vertreten fühlen. 

Ich behaupte mal, das Gegenteil ist der Fall!

Natürlich implizieren die Phrasen des Bündnisses ein Verbandsversagen. Georgs Frage trifft voll auf den Punkt!

Genau damit kann man Angler (organisierte wie nicht-organisierte) ja auch ansprechen. 

Die Unzufriedenheit ist real, bei beiden Gruppen.
Der Frage weicht Däschler mit Nichtssagendem, ausweichenden Geschwafel aus.

Seine konstruierte Trennung Verbandspräsi vs. Privatmensch ist ebenso Blödsinn.
Ein Präsi muss authentisch und glaubwürdig sein. Es kann passieren, dass er Mitgliederbeschlüsse umsetzen muss, die er nicht mitgetragen hat, aber selbst das hätte Grenzen.

Man kann nicht privat Steine schmeißender Anarchist und gleichzeitig oberster Verfassungsrichter sein,
genauso wenig Führungsfigur im Verbandswesen und Führungsfigur einer außerverbandlichen (Gegen-)Strömung.

Die Statements


KD schrieb:


> Das heißt im Klartext, das alle Anglerinnen und  Angler die sich mit dem Bündnisthemen identifizieren können und  anschließen wollen, ...



und


KD schrieb:


> ...jetzt haben Angler die Möglichkeit, aktiv mitzugestalten...


 widersprechen sich massiv
und zeigt, dass die ganze Nummer entweder völlig unausgegoren oder scheinheilig ist.

Und die 2te Hälfte des Interviews könnte man, wenn es in einer Zeitung auf Papier gedruckt wäre, abschneiden und als Kotunterlage für den Kanarienvogel-Käfig nehmen,
denn es kommt nur noch vollkommen Nichtssagendes Blubb & Blah.

Man muss sich das noch mal vor Augen führen:
er ist 1. Vorsitzender eines Landesverbandes!
Und dann kommt da nur so ein *****
Wundert einen da noch, dass das Verbandswesen ist wie es ist?

Danke Georg. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wundert einen da noch, dass das Verbandswesen ist wie es ist?



Nein, aber nicht nur wegen diesem Offenbarungseid!

Ist das Interview mit dem Organisationsteam abgestimmt oder nur die Aussage von Klaus? Er beruft und windet sich mit dem Orgateam bei allem heraus, so dass ich denke, dass Interview gibt die Meinung aller Beteiligten aus dem Orgateam weiter- oder nicht?

Danke Georg! 

Übrigens hat das Interview meine Befürchtungen noch übertroffen. Ich habe wirklich mit etwas negativem gerechnet, gerade wenn Verbandler an einem "Bündnis für Angler" mitwirken- aber das bevor die eigentliche Arbeit startet, man mit einem Interview alles zerstört- Respekt!


"Von Anglern für Angler"- wat kommt mir das wieder bekannt vor....


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich alle Ansätze, die dem Angeln helfen. Ob das Bündnis das schafft, kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen. Ich habe noch viele Fragen, die auch nach dem Interview noch offen sind. Ich will wissen, wer in dem Karren sitzt, vor den ich mich spannen lassen soll. Und was ziehe ich da? Heißt, welche Inhalte werden vertreten? Die vom Bündnis angesprochenen "Ziele" sind derzeit nur Allgemeinplätze, die eigentlich jeder Angler so unterschreiben kann. Ist genauso, als wenn eine Partei verkündet, dass sie die Arbeitslosigkeit reduzieren will (haben ja alle im Programm). Beim Wie wird es spannend. Da sollte aus meiner Sicht was kommen, sonst bleibt das Bündnis eine Luftnummer bzw. Phrasendreschmaschine. Trotzdem bleibe ich vorerst in der FB-Gruppe, obwohl ich mich gegen solche Vereinnahmungen sonst grundsätzlich wehre und sofort wieder austrete. Der Grund wurde hier im AB schon von mehreren genannt: Wenn man alles, was versucht wird, gleich in Bausch und Bogen verdammt, hat gar nichts eine Chance zu wachsen. Also erstmal noch abwarten und beobachten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

@Fisherbandit: Meines Wissens ist das abgestimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Zum einen toll, das Georg so kritisch vorgegangen ist. Schade dass der Ansprechpartner die übliche verbandsschaisze abgezogen hat. Ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr aber es hat zunehmend a geschmäckle


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?
> 
> ...


 
Dem ist nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts hinzu zufügen.

Man kann sich nur #c und|motz:


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Was hat er denn geantwortet:
 Ich sitze vor einer Glaskugel und schaue, was die Zukunft des Bündnisses bringt


oder in Bayern

 "*Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho.*" (Beckenbauer)

Realisitscher drückt sich das dann so aus:

*"Sicher is, dass nix sicher is"  *(Karl Valentin in seiner Münchner Philosophie)

" *Nix Gwiss woass ma ned" *(Finessenseppal)


----------



## Colophonius (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Moin moin,

die Fragen sind gut gestellt, danke dafür. Leider sind die Antworten nun wirklich nicht besonders aussagekräftig, die Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion sprechen dafür, dass die Antworten zwischen Tür und Angel hingeklatscht worden sind, der "Herr Baumann..."-Stil ist auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Man muss natürlich keine aalglatten Berufspolitikerfloskeln aus dem Ärmel schütteln können, um ein gutes Interview zu geben, ehrliche Antworten auf gleicher Ebene würden mir schön genügen. Das hier war dagegen echt ein Satz mit X.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die vom Bündnis angesprochenen "Ziele" sind derzeit nur Allgemeinplätze, die eigentlich jeder Angler so unterschreiben kann.


Nee Georg, selbst da hört es bei mir schon auf.
Da wird munter völlig unreflektiert zwischen teilweise vollkommen legalen Dingen, 16 verschiedenen Landesgesetzgebungen hin und her gesprungen, "muss alles einheitlich werden" posaunt,...
das Grundproblem "mangelnde Eigenverantwortung" in den völlig verbrannten Rumpf "C&R" verpackt...
Das ist einfach schlecht gedacht und schlecht gemacht.

Noch schlimmer wird es bei der "Umfrage".
Da geht es munter auch runter bis in die Kompetenzen der Bewirtschafter (z.B. "Bivvy erlauben beim Nachtangeln").
Gut, das kommt von Teilnehmern, aber die "Leitung" faselt fröhlich pauschal von "werden wir angehen".
Da muss man doch strukturierter rangehen.

Wie schon mal gesagt, mir fehlt da nur noch "Weltfrieden", dann ist alles dabei.

Wie lange dauert es wohl, bis die Begeisterungs- & Aufmerksamkeitsspanne eines durchschnittlichen FB-Users nachlässt und ein, "die machen ja gar nix, ich darf mein Zelt am Dorfteich immer noch nicht aufstellen", kommt? 



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wenn man alles, was versucht wird, gleich in  Bausch und Bogen verdammt, hat gar nichts eine Chance zu wachsen.


Diesen Optimismus bräuchte man,
wenn doch ein Turm des Worls Trade Centers wieder hochgezogen werden soll ...auf 10 Birkenpöhlen stehend.




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Also  erstmal noch abwarten und beobachten.


Machen wir. |rolleyes

Eines hat Däschler aber heute klargestellt:
er passt hervorragend in die Riege der DAFV-Präsis wie Gube, Heldt,... und wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger der Präsine.
:vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Zumindest jedoch muss man Klaus Däschler zu gute halten:


 Er bekennt sich im Bündnis nicht zum Naturschutz und bezeichnet die Initiative nicht von Angler als Naturschützer! 

 Das wäre absolut fatal und hätte nur falsche Signale gegeben.

(Und diese Befürchtung besteht bei Verbandsfunktionären nicht unbegründet.)


----------



## Vanner (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Gute Fragen und, wie erwartet, nur wischi waschi Antworten erhalten. |kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Puh, wurde eigentlich irgendeine Frage in der Art beantwortet, dass man danach mehr über BPA weiß als vorher?


Aber Herr Baumann sollte jetzt wissen, dass er Herr Baumann heißt... Danke Georg, Du hast uns anscheinend nicht belogen #h

 Und dann noch ein ehrliches Dankeschön für die Arbeit, das Interview ertragen... äh... durchgeführt zu haben...




> Da wir in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat leben, entscheidet das Organisationsteam in Abstimmungen gemeinsam, was, wie, wann usw. getan werden muss.





> Das heißt im Klartext, das alle Anglerinnen und Angler die sich mit dem Bündnisthemen identifizieren können und anschließen wollen, auch mitarbeiten sollen und können, um etwas für Angler zu tun.


Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie man mitarbeiten soll.
Strukturen braucht man ja erstmal nicht, wir wollen ja wachsen!
 Gibt es eine Plattform, wo Themen mit den Mitgliedern (gibt es die so in der Art überhaupt) oder Unterstützung oder Followern diskutiert werden? Wer entscheidet dann, was durchgeführt wird? Wie wird die Meinung der Anhänger zu einem Thema eingeholt? Abstimmung? ...?


 Oder gibt das Präsidium... Verzeihung... Orgateam die Themen vor?




> Wie sie ja sicher wissen, Herr Baumann, hat sich das Bündnis ja erst vor kurzer Zeit gegründet. Es braucht also Zeit dafür um sich aufzustellen. Man kann kaum erwarten, dass nach wenigen Tagen oder Wochen wir so stark sind, um den politischen Bereich angehen zu können.


@Fisherbandit: bitte genau lesen!
Ihr könnt nicht so einfach loslegen und anfangen mit der Politik zu reden... da braucht es Zeit dazu!


----------



## Ørret (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Jetzt hab ich auch ne Idee davon was mit dem Begriff däschlern gemeint sein könnte! Ich kann das gar nicht wechseln was für einen ....der labert!
Also wenn das Bündnis irgendeine Zukunft  haben will oder was bewegen will, dann müssen sie das Chamäleon das sich in zwei Menschen aufteilen kann aber schleunigst trennen. Wenn ich nen Standpunkt habe, dann habe ich den, egal ob ich grad  Präsident bin oder Privatperson.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Ørret schrieb:


> . Wenn ich ne Standpunkt habe, dann habe ich den egal ob ich grad  Präsident bin oder Privatperson.



Da irrst du dich.  Präsi ist ein Wahlamt also muss man genug leute auf seiner seite haben um wieder gewählt zu werden - und das geht nur mir kompromissen und kreativer selbstverleugnung wenn drohen und täuschen nicht ausreicht


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



smithie schrieb:


> Strukturen braucht man ja erstmal nicht, wir wollen ja wachsen!


Vielleicht gibt es ja einen geheimen Verschwörungsplan:
wenn es erst mal ganz viele sind, 
nix passiert und so viel Zeit vergangen ist, 
dass es eh keine Sau mehr interessiert,
nimmt man 3€/Kopp Beitrag,
beschäftigt sich noch mal 5 Jahre mit sich selbst,
wählt einen Bundesvorsitzenden _(wen wohl?)_
und bumms, hat man den 
*BündnisProAngelFischerVerband 
BPAFV*
|bigeyes

Däschler, du alter Fuchs du... #r


Ich hab doch gesagt:


kati48268 schrieb:


> ... und wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger der Präsine.


----------



## Ørret (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich.  Präsi ist ein Wahlamt also muss man genug leute auf seiner seite haben um wieder gewählt zu werden - und das geht nur mir kompromissen und kreativer selbstverleugnung wenn drohen und täuschen nicht ausreicht


Im kleinen hast vllt recht,aber bei grundsätzlichen Dingen hat man eine Meinung und steht für die ein,egal ob man wiedergewählt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ich freue mich auf das Battle: Netzwerker vs. BPA! Und auf Facebook sind die Spielregeln andere. 

Popkorn ist schon mal geordert, das wird schön Böse. :m


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ach Fanatic _(Mod: gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten)_, wie immer hast du nichts verstanden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ach _(Mod: Gelöscht. Nettiquette beachten)_, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ihr am nächsten Stuhl sägt. Wer sein Tun auf Feindbildern aufbaut, wird auch so empfangen werden.

Und ihr vertretet dieses Netzwerk auch im Anglerboard. Die Zeit wirds richten.


----------



## smithie (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _..._
> und bumms, hat man den
> *BündnisProAngelFischerVerband
> BPAFV*
> ...


nenene, Du hast eine Fusion vergessen...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Bin beim erneuten lesen über "Hessen hat einen Präsident, der sich um die Belange und Notwendigkeiten der dem Verband Hessischer Fischer angeschlossenen Vereine intensiv zu kümmern hat und genau das tue ich mit hohem Engagement für und in Hessen." gestolpert - bemerkenswert offen dargelegt, dass es im Landesverband (wie im Bundesverband auch) nicht um die angler sondern lediglich um die Bewirtschafter (Vereine) geht. Daesch oder wie er heisst macht keine gute Figur, ich hoffe er ist nur das mediale Zugpferd und der rest des Orgateams ist nicht so selbstverliebt und ignorant


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, hätte ich an einen Aprilscherz gedacht. Was war dass denn?;+ Herr Däscher meinte seine Antworten doch nicht ernsthaft ernst?

Sten bringt es recht gut auf den Punkt:


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind sehr gut gestellt!
> 
> 
> Die Antworten irgendwie nichts sagend ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T825 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Danke an Georg für den Versuch eines Interviews mit schnörkellosen Fragen, leider hat die Gegenseite, wie erwartet, nicht viel zu bieten ....
Sry, aber schon vor etwa 4 Wochen habe ich genau so ein Gelaber .... aber da wird man angefeindet und in eine Schublade gesteckt ... zumindest hat sich meine Ansicht bestätigt

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Erst einmal alle einladen und um Unterstützung bitten zu einer inhaltlich leerbleibenden Phrase "Pro Angeln", wofür grds ja jeder Angler letztlich ist und dann irgendwann wird man verraten, vor welchen Karren man sich spannen läßt!

Das klingt schon jetzt ganz herrlich nach Einladung zur Kaffeefahrt!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Erst einmal alle einladen und um Unterstützung bitten zu einer inhaltlich leerbleibenden Phrase "Pro Angeln", wofür grds ja jeder Angler letztlich ist und dann *irgendwann wird man verraten*, vor welchen Karren man sich spannen läßt!
> !


Fast schon poetisch ausgedrückt-  stimme dor da zu


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weiter kam ich im Prinzip gar nicht, hier stehen mir nämlich direkt die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Was bitte ist das für ein absolut unseriöser Stil, sich Fragen kurzerhand genehm selbst umzuformulieren, um dann erzählen zu können, was einem in den Kram passt?
> [...]




Erinnert an ein Interview mit Martin Sonneborn zur Wahl 2011 oder so ... so bei 0:55.
"Ich bedanke mich für diese Frage und möchte zunächst eine andere beantworten"
Aber der Martin ist ja wenigstens lustig. Und er weiß, was er macht.


----------



## Wegberger (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo,


mal ehrlich und Hand auf Herz :


Wer gibt sich denn unserem Hobby als Funktionär hin:

Alle die in besseren Gefilden gescheitert sind oder sich in eine gesellschaftliche Wohlfühloase betten wollen,

* Eine zahlenden Klientel gibt es , die lieber zahlt als mitzubestimmen-

* die Bewirtschaftler sind glücklich

* das Funktonärs-Ego poliert gebügelt

Also was soll es ... wir bekommen das, was wir uns verdient haben. #c


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wer gibt sich denn unserem Hobby als Funktionär hin:



Nein, das sehe ich nicht so.
Da gibt es einige Engagierte, und damit meine ich nicht nur diejenigen, die m.M.n. einen guten Job machen.

Auch bei der 'Gegenseite' sind so einige engagierte Überzeugungstäter dabei, die aber nun mal ernsthaft der Meinung sind, ihre Sichtweise wäre der richtige Weg für das Angeln in Deutschland.

Und selbstverständlich gibt es auch welche, die eine eher liberale Weltsicht vertreten & das Angeln + möglich viel Freiheit für den Angler in den Vordergrund stellen. 
Auch in Landesverbänden, die noch im DAFV sind.
Man darf ja auch nicht nur auf die erste Reihe schauen, jedes LV-Präsidium besteht aus mehr als eine Handvoll Personen.

Das Problem ist auch eher eines, welches ehemalige VDSF-Verbände betrifft; 30 Jahre Hardcore-Ideologie hinterlassen tiefe Spuren. Sowohl in den Köpfen, als auch auf den Posten.
Der DAFV als Nachfolger hat die Situation nicht verbessert, sondern gerade für ehemalige DAV-LVs verschlechtert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch eher eines, welches ehemalige VDSF-Verbände betrifft; 30 Jahre Hardcore-Ideologie hinterlassen tiefe Spuren. Sowohl in den Köpfen, als auch auf den Posten.
> Der DAFV als Nachfolger hat die Situation nicht verbessert, sondern gerade für ehemalige DAV-LVs verschlechtert.




Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich für die Landesverbände nicht allzu viel geändert hat. Die machen ihren Job im Land weiterhin wie bisher. Ich fühle mich hier in Brandenburg übrigens alles in allem sehr gut vertreiten, aber das nur am Rande. In vielen Gesprächen mit LAVs habe ich immer wieder gehört, dass sie mit dem BV nicht zufrieden sind. Das Bündnis Pro Angeln versucht da jetzt offensichtlich, irgendwie in die Lücke zu stoßen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> In vielen Gesprächen mit LAVs habe ich immer wieder gehört, dass sie mit dem BV nicht zufrieden sind.


In vertraulichen Gesprächen kotzen sich nahezu alle LV-Vertreter über den DAFV aus; teilweise mit Ausdrücken für die man (zu jeder Zeit) hier sanktioniert werden würde.

(Außer aus Weser-Ems, da hab ich sowas wirklich noch nie gehört; lag aber wohl daran, dass das für Ex-Präsi Pieper Hochverrat war. Aber der ist zum Glück endlich weg vom Fenster, ob sich aber in dem Laden jemals was ändert...)

Trotzdem verkaufen sie offiziell Sch*** als Gold, unterstützten bei der Beitragserhöhung, kämpfen gegen Austrittsbewegungen,... die Angst vor Veränderung ist riesig, denn sie könnte die Funktionäre alten Schlags mit weg fegen.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das Bündnis Pro Angeln versucht da jetzt offensichtlich, irgendwie in die Lücke zu stoßen.


Je mehr ich da lese
und je mehr ich aus internen Quellen über die Nummer höre,
desto weniger kann ich das ernst nehmen.
Aber weniger geht eh kaum noch.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In vertraulichen Gesprächen kotzen sich nahezu alle LV-Vertreter über den DAFV aus; teilweise mit Ausdrücken für die man (zu jeder Zeit) hier sanktioniert werden würde.
> 
> (Außer aus Weser-Ems, da hab ich sowas wirklich noch nie gehört; lag aber wohl daran, dass das für Ex-Präsi Pieper Hochverrat war. Aber der ist zum Glück endlich weg vom Fenster, ob sich aber in dem Laden jemals was ändert...)
> 
> ...




Ach Tante Käthe, nu hast du mir meinen Traum vom neuen organisierten Angeln aber sowas von vollkommen versaut.
 Ich war schon fast der Meinung das man dort signifikant nachweislich etwas fördern könnte, aber nein dein Kommentar
gefällt mir ja nu rein gar nicht tztztztz.


Ich habe damals dem VDSF eine Chance gegeben ....
Ich habe dem DAFV eine Chance gegeben .....
Ich gebe auch dem " Bündnis Pro Angeln " eine Chance .....


*Aber wer macht eigentlich wirklich was für Angler ?*



auch wenn ich jetzt für mich schon ganz genau vermute  gegen welche Wand das Ganze fährt.
Diesmal kann ich das Ganze gut aussitzen.


*Aber* ... aus einem kleinen braunen Haufen kann man kein Gold herstellen / gewinnen / fördern etc. , wo schlechteste Qualität drin steckt, da heraus kannst du nu mal kein Luxusartikel heraus bekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals dem VDSF eine Chance gegeben ....
> Ich habe dem DAFV eine Chance gegeben .....
> Ich gebe auch dem " Bündnis Pro Angeln " eine Chance .....


 Du hast den DSAV an dritter Stelle vergessen. |rolleyes
Anders als den ersten Beiden hab sogar ich dem anfangs eine Chance gegeben. Aber damit war es ganz schnell vorbei.

Dessen Auftritt damals ist dem Bündnis heute sehr sehr ähnlich.

Ein im Bundesverband organisierter Funktionär fängt die miese Stimmung in der Anglerschaft auf, 
das Gefühl, von niemandem vertreten zu werden,
das Vorhandensein einer für uns negativen und irrwitzigen Gesetzgebung, 
dass wenn sich Regelungen ändern, dies stets nur zu unserem Nachteil geschieht,
ein bis in die kleinsten Kleckerdörfer durchorganisiertes Verbandssystem, welches aber für die Basis so weit entfernt wie der Mond ist & auch so agiert,
...

Anders als das Bündnis war der DSAV aber von vornherein eine Verarsxhung; 
es sollten Angler eingesammelt werden, um einer kleinen privilegierten Gruppe das Wettangeln weiter zu finanzieren.

Eine solche Absicht sehe ich beim und unterstelle ich dem Bündnis (bisher) nicht.
Aber es ist schlecht gedacht und schlecht gemacht.
Schon jetzt zeigen sich auch erste Selbst-Zerlegungs-Erscheinungen.

Und was wird weiter passieren?
Frau Dr. Präsine lehnt sich momentan noch ganz entspannt zurück und schaut sich das an.

- Läuft das nicht ganz schnell strukturierter + mit einer realistischen Zielgebung + die Führung ist dann auch in der Lage den Teilnehmern diese Zielsetzung statt dem momentanen Wolkenkuckucksheim zu verkaufen, 
zerbröselt die ganze Nummer deutlich schneller als sie zur Entstehung brauchte.

- Kommt da jedoch o.g. Zug rein und die Führung führt auch,
wird die ganze Nummer vom DAFV eingenordet, vermutl. als Spezialverband wie der DSAV. 
Und ab da läuft alles weiter wie gewohnt 
...nur mit noch mehr Zahlern. 

- die (auch von mir) gewünschte Alternative:
zuvor genannte Struktur & Führung erfolgt, das Bündnis wächst kräftig, verweigert sich dem DAFV, schmeißt Däschler raus, und wird eine sehr starke außerverbandliche Organisation die von unten zu einer neuen bundesweiten vertretung heranwächst,
_kann nicht eintreten, solange der DAFV noch da 
__und erster & alleiniger Ansprechpartner für die Politik ist!_

Die Reihenfolge ist falsch. 
Der Bundesverband muss geschreddert werden, 
oder zumindest auf ein Minimum zerfleddert,
erst dann kann was Neues entstehen, 
zumindest etwas, was von unten nach oben wachsen soll.

Und was macht Däschler?
Lädt die Präsine zur Hessenfischer JHV ein und kämpft (erfolgreich) dafür drin zu bleiben. #q

Hätte er die Eier gehabt auszutreten,
dann die anderen ausgetretenen LVs angesprochen,
_"kommt, wir machen etwas Neues für den Bund & EU,_
_aber diesmal nehmen wir von Anfang an die Basis & die Hersteller/Händler & Sonstige mit"_
(und hätte dazu das Bündnis genutzt)
wär ich mit Feuer & Flamme dabei.

Aber SO wird das alles nichts!


----------



## Leech (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Habe nur die ersten 10 Zeilen gelesen und dann aufgehört.
Ich finde es gut, dass Georg hier versucht hat, kritisch nachzubohren.
Das es bei Versuchen blieb, ist aber nicht die Schuld von Georg, sondern liegt in erster Linie an dem guten Herrn Däschler.
kP ob er als Vorsitzender seines Verbandes auch so drauf ist, aber wie krass er den Fragen ausweicht und sie für sich umformuliert bzw. zu den eigentlichen Fragen gar nicht antwortet, ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Das letzte Mal als ich jemanden so ausweichend erlebt habe....ja...kP.
Da kommen selbst die Auftritte diverser Politiker bei ZDF-Polittalks nicht wirklich ran. o.o


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Stand dem BPA ja zunächst sehr positiv ggü, als ich davon erstmals hörte- jetzt, "dank" Hrn Däschler und dessen unglaublich qualitativ schlechten Aussagen in Art u Weise sowie vom Inhalt her- wird die FB- page mal direkt wieder "entliked"!!!


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Dieses Interview, Herr Baumann, wirft wirklich leider mehr Fragen auf, als Meister D jemals nicht beantworten wollen wird....  Ohne Ironie - vielen Dank dafür! Hast Du eigentlich mit echten Antworten gerechnet?

@FF:
Für solche Äusserungen sollte Dir Bier und Popcorn zu den Ohren herauskommen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Alles ist besser als Nichtstun. Mag sein, dass ein Herr Däschler etwas blauäugig rangeht, aber zumindest versucht er etwas zu bewegen. Und das muss man achten.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Nein. Wenn es absehbar in Richtung Klo geht,
immer  und immer wieder die Hoffnungen von Anglern enttäuscht werden, wenden  die sich irgendwann komplett ab und engagieren sich nie mehr, auch wenn  es dann evtl. ein Modell sein könnte, welches etwas zum Positiven  bringen kann.



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals dem VDSF eine Chance gegeben ....
> Ich habe dem DAFV eine Chance gegeben .....
> Dazu dann noch die Verarsxhungsnummer vom DSAV...
> Ich gebe auch dem " Bündnis Pro Angeln " eine Chance .....


Man sollte auch eigentlich erwarten können, dass ein LV-Präsi Profi ist und nicht einfach so ein Gelumpe dahin klatscht.
Dass man dies besser nicht erwarten sollte, wurde viel zu oft unter Beweis erstellt. Es ist absolut erschreckend!


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Erschreckend finde ich die Arroganz und die Respektlosigkeit mit der hier über das Engagement von Leuten wie die von Herrn Däschler gesprochen wird. Wie z.B. ein "Gelumpe" dahin "klatscht".
Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch? Ihr disqualifiziert Euch damit als ernst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner. 
Aber ich blende mich wieder aus. Gibt wichtigeres......


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Sagen wir es mal so: Jeder möge das unterstützen, was er für richtig und unterstützenswert hält.
Also auch dieses nebulöse Bündnis, wenn er denn meint, dies sei Ziel führend, mindestens aber besser als gar nichts.


Für mich selbst ist das wirklich völlig indiskutabel. Nebelkerzen sind echt nicht mein Ding...


Also verfolg ich mit großer Skepsis, durchaus aber auch mit Interesse, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Vielleicht tauchen ja zu gegebener Zeit ein paar Gorillas aus dem Nebel auf.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Moringotho (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Erschreckend finde ich die Arroganz und die Respektlosigkeit mit der hier über das Engagement von Leuten wie die von Herrn Däschler gesprochen wird. Wie z.B. ein "Gelumpe" dahin "klatscht".
> Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch? Ihr disqualifiziert Euch damit als ernst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner.
> Aber ich blende mich wieder aus. Gibt wichtigeres......


Erschreckend waren die nichtssagenden Antworten des Interviews! Ebenso die augenscheinliche Planlosigkeit, welche man in der geschlossenen Gruppe des BPA sieht. Was Herrn Däschler betrifft, arrogant finde ich sein Verhalten in der Gruppe mit zweierlei Maß zu handeln, ganz nach Sympathie Beiträge löscht oder nicht.
Und das Du dich nach Nebelkerzen werfen wieder ausblendest wundert nicht sonderlich, hast Du in anderen Trööts bereits erfolgreich bewiesen.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Zitat gelöscht, da weiter oben wegen Off-Topic gelöscht_


Davon ab: Was heisst schon Funktionär? Meines Wissens ist das kein Ausbildungsberuf... 

Im Übrigen geht Funktionär mit Ehrenamt los, hat also mit nem Job, also einer bezahlten Tätigkeit auf der Basis eines entsprechenden Ausbildungs/ Bildungsprofils, eher weniger zu tun.


Also check ich in solchen Fällen immer den Kompetenzhintergrund...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> da bin ich (mal) ganz deiner meinung.
> 
> NdT Holger aka Mori


Auch ich habe lichte Momente 

Davon ab, Leute einladen und dann mit dem Argument "die können ja austreten" mit der Gruppengröße hausieren gehen hat einen ganz schön ranzigen Beigeschmack. Zuhause gucke ich mal ob ich schon drin bin, bei dem zweimal im Jahr in denen ich auf FB gucke kann ja sonst was passieren... irgendwie unappetitlich auch wenn ich immernoch hehre Absichten der (Un-)Verantwortlichen hoffe da einfach fast alles besser ist als nichts zu tun


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Moringotho (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

_Mod: Gelöscht, da Off-Topic_


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Da es doch weiter geht, habe ich die Off-Topic-Themen gelöscht. Bitte übers BPA diskutieren. Danke!


----------



## bike44rot (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

So um 1811 entstand ein Zitat, dass leicht abgewandelt auf uns Angler zutrifft - "Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient".


Ich persönlich werde dem neuen Bündnis die Startschwierigkeiten nachsehen und es, so gut ich kann, unterstützen.


 Und bevor es jetzt losgeht, 4 Jahrzehnte fühle ich mich von den aktuellen Verbänden schlecht vertreten und verar... Was sind da ein paar holprige Monate.


VG Thomas


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo,


aber was ich mich Frage |kopfkrat: Was wollen die mit dem Bündnis ?


An sich ist der erste Gedanke - Kopfschütteln - oder sollen so weitere evt. DAFV-Gegenspieler gebunden, beruhigt und beschäftigt werden ?


Quasi ... gibt dem rebellierenden Volk -> Brot, Spiele und Beschäftigung?


GGf. zieht sogar Präsine die Fäden ?


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Stimmen für Themen sammeln, die Verbands-intern keine Mehrheiten bekommen?!


Dann kann man sagen: aber die wollen das so - das sollten wir jetzt schonmal berücksichtigen.


----------



## bike44rot (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> aber was ich mich Frage |kopfkrat: Was wollen die mit dem Bündnis ?




Ich persönlich denke und hoffe, dass es ausschließlich darum geht bundesweit die berechtigten Interessen von Anglern (w/m) zu vertreten.


Und wie bei jeder neuen Gruppierung braucht es, bis das Ding einigermaßen reibungslos läuft, Zeit.




VG Thomas


----------



## Moringotho (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

sers,

um unterstützung zu bekommen sollte man erst einmal sagen wer was für wen erreichen will.
dazu ist bislang ja sogut wie nix gesagt worden.
ausser dem üblichen bla bla. so bekomm ich sicher keine unterstüzung. eher gegenwind da man (zurecht?) erstmal vermutet das hier nur die unzufriedenen hingehalten werden sollen
nur wir schauen mal und wenn wir genug sind schauen wir mal weiter? das ist einfach nicht genug.
anglerdemo hat gezeigt das wenn man was macht man auch unterstützung bekommt. das ist der richtige weg.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo,




> Stimmen für Themen sammeln, die Verbands-intern keine Mehrheiten bekommen?!




Brauchen die hier nur Copy & Pace machen ....




> Ich persönlich denke und hoffe, dass es ausschließlich darum geht  bundesweit die berechtigten Interessen von Anglern (w/m) zu vertreten.




Ok ... dann brauche ich aber nicht die Angelindustrie dazu .... und K.D. könnte auch ein Zusammenschluss der Landesfürsten einleiten.




> erstmal vermutet das hier nur die unzufriedenen hingehalten werden sollen nur wir schauen mal und wenn wir genug sind schauen wir mal weiter?




Ich vermute auch das Spiel "Bad Cop - Good Cop" ....


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Brauchen die hier nur Copy & Pace machen ....


 Hallo, 

außerhalb der "Echokammer". 



Oder willst Du im Verbandsausschuss die Meinung der ABler vortragen #h


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo,




> außerhalb der "Echokammer".


Schreiben die das gleiche dann in "altdeutsch" ? oder was ändert sich an den Fakten ?


 Aber scheinbar werden wohl beim BPA die Meinungen vorselektiert .... das würde dann aber auch nicht für einen neuen Aufbruch stimmen. #c 

 Hat der BPA jetzt schon einen Verbandsausschuss ?




> Oder willst Du im Verbandsausschuss die Meinung der ABler vortragen #h




Vielleicht representativer als nur Meinungen von Verbandstreuen zuzulassen ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Meine erste Frage war ja auch, warum ein Präsident eines Angelverbandes ein "Bündnis pro Angeln" ins Leben ruft. Die zweite  Frage war dann sofort, ob das der Beweis ist, dass die Verbände ein "Bündnis gegen Angeln" sind, da man ja jetzt ein "pro Angeln" gründet.


Aber ich habe damals sogar Kontakt zu den "Machern" aufgenommen und sagen wir mal "meine Meinung kundgetan" und vor einer falschen Ausrichtung/ Vorgehensweise im März gewarnt. 3 Monate haben ich denen gegeben, wenn sie sich in ihren Zielen nicht deutlich von der Verbandsarbeit abgrenzen.

Ich habe ursprünglich sogar an eine Unterstützung gedacht, aber den Gedanken (zumindest vorerst) sehr schnell wieder verworfen, da ich dort bisher kein "PRO Angeln" erkennen kann.

 Wir wissen ja immer noch nicht, wer wirklich dahinter steckt, sollen aber auf der FB Seite in der Gruppe schreiben, wer mit welchen Kompetenzen helfen kann.

Alter, ist das ein Chaos und Durcheinander! Wenn die nicht ganz schnell die Kurve bekommen, werden dort nur noch Verbandler liken und wie haben ein "Verbandsbündnis pro Angler".

Ich werde weiter beobachten, aber meine Skepsis steigt (leider) von Tag zu Tag! Ich denke die haben weder einen Plan noch ein Ziel oder auch nur einen Weg in eine Richtung gefunden. Das Interview unterstreicht doch nur noch einmal den bisherigen Auftritt im Netz. 

Als AB User bin ich da eh nicht willkommen, wie ich dort ja schon gelesen habe (also, eigentlich sind alle AB User dort nicht willkommen, wegen Niveau und so...). Eine kritische Frage zum Interview von Klaus Däschler, dann kamen unfreundliche Kommentare gegen der Fragesteller und keiner der Verantwortlichen hat gegen den "Zahntechniker" eingegriffen. Eine Stunde später lese ich dann wieder etwas von "Einheit der Angler"...

Nein, so wird das nichts! Und das denken wohl auch andere, denn manche Namen sind dort bereits grau hinterlegt.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo Lars,




> Ich denke die haben weder einen Plan noch ein Ziel oder auch nur einen Weg in eine Richtung gefunden.


Doch ich denke die haben einen Plan .... eine Scheinopposition zu gründen, die mindestens 5 weitere Jahre die Gemüter beruhigt.

Verbandler werden nicht aufgeschreckt... denn Plan- und Ziellosigkeit leben sie seit Jahrzehnten. Die Industrie wird instrumentalisiert. 

 Wer weiss welche Summen von DAFV als Spenden fliessen ?|kopfkrat


Präsine geht zwar mit Handtäschchen auf Dorsche .... aber in Machterhaltung und Beeinflussung ... glaube ich .... ist sie sehr clever ... sie kann diese Klaviatur spielen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Meinem Eindruck nach kann man dem BPA den Willen nicht absprechen. Ich glaube, das ist alles einfach sehr unausgegoren, viel mehr muss man dahinter gar nicht wittern. Vielleicht kriegen sie ja noch die Kurve.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo Georg,


mal jetzt Hand auf Herz:




> Ich glaube, das ist alles einfach sehr unausgegoren


Da ist ein Landesfürst, eine Verbandspitzenkraft im Orga-Team. Da sollen die Profis der Angelindustrie mit im Team sitzen.


Was soll man denn noch anderes wittern ? Welche gerade Kurve sollen die denn noch kriegen ? Kurven mit Radius mag ich gar nicht in Betracht ziehen.


 Entweder die nehmen es von vornherein selber nicht ernst oder das ist eine geplante DAFV- Finte oder die sind so ........, das man langsam verstehen kann .... warum unser Hobby so ein Standing hat.




> Meinem Eindruck nach kann man dem BPA den Willen nicht absprechen.




Den Willen den sie nach Aussen zur Schau tragen .... oder den du im Interview gesehen hast ?


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Warten wir's ab. Ich kann ja auch nur sagen, was ich glaube.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo Georg,




> Warten wir's ab. Ich kann ja auch nur sagen, was ich glaube.


Wieso legen viele Angler immer und immer und immer wieder toten Pferden Sättel auf den Rücken ? Was nährt deine Hoffnung ?


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Vielleicht ist aber auch zwischenzeitlich tatsächlich die Erkenntnis gereift, dass in den jetzigen Naturschutz Landesverbänden sowie DAFV kein Platz für „pro angeln“ ist. 

Das wäre ja fast schon ein Quantensprung - unabhängig davon, was man jetzt von dem Bündnis halten mag. 
Und ob unterm Strich was zählbares rauskommt steht auch auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Wann wird Bilanz gezogen? Ende des Jahres?!


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo smithie,




> Vielleicht ist aber auch zwischenzeitlich tatsächlich die Erkenntnis  gereift, dass in den jetzigen Naturschutz Landesverbänden sowie DAFV  kein Platz für „pro angeln“ ist.


Aber dann wäre doch der "offene Weg" die abtrünnigen Landesverbände zu einen. Man hätte mit den LV eine Basis incl. Gelder.

 Diesen Quantensprung ... so gerne ich das lesen würde ... wären aber doch auch von vornherein plakative und mitreissende Kommunikation gefolgt bzw. man hätte die abtrünnigen LV`s zusammengebracht und dann mit einen gemeinsamen Statement und Umsetzung den DAFV vor sich hergetrieben. Jedenfalls bei Profis.


Also was bleibt unter dem Strich:

Entweder eine verbandstreue Nebelkerze oder soviel Diletantismus das es eh eine Todgeburt ist.Beides ist nicht schön ... aber das Interview weckt keinerlei Hoffnung auf mehr.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo smithie,
> 
> 
> Aber dann wäre doch der "offene Weg" die abtrünnigen Landesverbände zu einen. Man hätte mit den LV eine Basis incl. Gelder.
> ...



Gut geschrieben Wegberger,
so einen ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Zumal es bei den aktuell verbleibenden LV und Unterverbänden teilweise zu rumoren beginnt und anscheinend so manches langsam in Frage gestellt wird. 
Selbst wenn das BPA ein hehres Ziel hat, so war der Start doch ziemlich unterirdisch. 
Ganz davon ab, auf die vielfach gestellten Fragen wer dahinter steht und was die Ziele sind, gab es bis dato keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Nur vergesst ihr eines, Däschler ist nicht der Kopf der Sache, sondern nur einer der Organisatoren. Weder Zeck, noch Masong, noch ete petete stehen für Verbände.

Ihr dreht das Thema in diese Richtung, weil 1/8 ein Funktionär ist. Meiner Meinung nach geht ihr an der Sache vorbei und drescht wieder auf die alten Kamellen ein, die jeder Verstanden hat.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo Peter,




> Gut geschrieben Wegberger,


Danke .... und jetzt die entscheidene Frage:

Wer hat ein Interesse daran,


eine delitantische Pseudo-Opposotion zu gründen?
Angler ? Nein - angagierte Angler würden den Weg von Angeldemo nehmen.

Die Angelindustrie .... mal schaue wer da wirklich dabei ist - aber die sind eher erfolgsgetriggert.

..... tja .... Pkt 3


----------



## Wegberger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo FF,

 danke für deine Meinung.



> ....die jeder Verstanden hat


Also ich bin sehr sicher, mindestens einer nicht.


Aber ehrlich FF, ich bin es leid dir zu erklären was ein totes Pferd ist und was ein Sattel ist. Mache weiter dein Wettkampffischen ... und gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Die Angelindustrie .... mal schaue wer da wirklich dabei ist - aber die sind eher erfolgsgetriggert.



Himmel Herr Gott! Unternehmer sind Erfolgsmotiviert! Dilletantisch!!!


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo FF,




> Himmel Herr Gott! Unternehmer sind Erfolgsmotiviert! Dilletantisch!!!




Was möchtest du jetzt mit dieser Aussage belegen ? Erkläre es doch bitte ...


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo FF,


und wenn das Orga-Team den 1/8 zum ersten Presse-Termin rausschickt und die Antworten abgestimmt sind ( wie es zu lesen war ) dann stehen 8/8 hinter dem Interview.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Flussangler_58 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur vergesst ihr eines, Däschler ist nicht der Kopf der Sache, sondern nur einer der Organisatoren. Weder Zeck, noch Masong, noch ete petete stehen für Verbände.
> 
> Ihr dreht das Thema in diese Richtung, weil 1/8 ein Funktionär ist. Meiner Meinung nach geht ihr an der Sache vorbei und drescht wieder auf die alten Kamellen ein, die jeder Verstanden hat.



Danke für den Hinweis, wir haben aus bitterer Erfahrung gelernt, das hat uns geprägt. Irgendwann lassen wir uns nicht mehr verarscxxen nachdem wir Jahrzehntelang vieles mitgetragen haben, vieles durch unsere Beiträge bezahlt haben, keine Gegenleistung bekommen haben und dazu auch noch verraten und verkauft wurden von unseren eigenen Vertretern. Alles schon vergessen oder herrscht bei einigen Alzheimer oder gar Demenz ?

Dann bitte nochmals zurück zu meiner Frage an sich, vielleicht ist die untergegangen :

*Wer tut eigentlich wirklich was für Angler ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> 
> Danke .... und jetzt die entscheidene Frage:
> ...



Ich habe damals dem VDSF eine Chance gegeben ....
Ich habe dem DAFV eine Chance gegeben .....
 Ich habe dem DSAV *keine* Chance gegeben , da Spartenverband und Intention undurchsichtig.


 Ich gebe dem " Bündnis Pro Angeln " eine Chance .... aber ich denke das wird seinen Weg finden. Vielleicht ist dort die Intention gewissen Gegnern Leute abzuwerben.

Hier sehe ich einfach schlicht rein gar nichts an Vertretung der Interressen für Angler. Alles zu weit von der Basis weg und begreifen nicht wo es dem Angler drum geht.

Was sehe ich noch ?

Ich sehe ein Anglerboard welches durch den eigenen Verkauf sich selbst geschwächt hat. Ich kaufe auch keine Zeitungen mehr von Rute & Rolle bzw. Fisch & Fliege. 

Foren werden weiterhin Bestandteil der Anglerschaft bleiben.

Ich sehe Anglerdemo die den Klageweg gegen das Land Deutschland beschritten haben.

Ich sehe Netzwerk-Angeln was gerade anläuft.

Aber aktuell bleibe ich auf meiner Frage sitzen :

*Wer tut eigentlich wirklich was für Angler ?*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, wir haben aus bitterer Erfahrung gelernt, das hat uns geprägt. Irgendwann lassen wir uns nicht mehr verarscxxen nachdem wir Jahrzehntelang vieles mitgetragen haben, vieles durch unsere Beiträge bezahlt haben, keine Gegenleistung bekommen haben und dazu auch noch verraten und verkauft wurden von unseren eigenen Vertretern. Alles schon vergessen oder herrscht bei einigen Alzheimer oder gar Demenz ?



Ich bin ja bei dir, das es Schieflagen gibt, aber immer nur ein Feindbild basteln ist mir zu einfach.

Wer hat die Herrschaften denn gewählt? Die Mitglieder, also wir Angler, haben die Sache genauso verbockt! Es wird immer nur nach einzelnen handelnden Personen gesucht, die ganze Geschichte rund ums Angeln in D hat aber auch einen Gegenpart. Wir haben uns wenn dann, selbst verarscht.



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Aber aktuell bleibe ich auf meiner Frage sitzen :
> 
> *Wer tut eigentlich wirklich was für Angler ?*



Genau das Ärgert mich ja so. Ich sehe auch nur Wüste und alle sprechen von Oase, nur weil sie einmal von "Pro Angeln","100% Angeln" und was weiß ich nicht alles schreiben. Wo bleiben die Taten?! Ich vermisse das Bissige Engagement jener Köpfe, die meinen sie könnten alles ändern. Kommt der Verweis darauf hin, wo diese Handlung für die Anglerschaft bleibt, kommt immer nur:

_Na der Verband muss doch machen. _

Aber dieser macht doch nischt, seit 5 Jahren. Will man nach 20 Jahren dann immernoch Maulen und schreiben: Na der Verband? Das ist doch schon Satire.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Bleiben wir doch bitte beim Thema!


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo FF,




> Bleiben wir doch bitte beim Thema!


Gerne .... ich zitiere dich nochmal, bist du jetzt Moderator ???:




> Trete aus diesem Verbund aus, schließe damit ab.


Und jetzt auch für Einzelhandelskaufleute: Ich bin kein unmittelbares Mitglied im DAFV und kann deswegen nicht austreten. _(Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten)_


----------



## Flussangler_58 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin ja bei dir, das es Schieflagen gibt, aber immer nur ein Feindbild basteln ist mir zu einfach.
> 
> Wer hat die Herrschaften denn gewählt? Die Mitglieder, also wir Angler, haben die Sache genauso verbockt! Es wird immer nur nach einzelnen handelnden Personen gesucht, die ganze Geschichte rund ums Angeln in D hat aber auch einen Gegenpart. Wir haben uns wenn dann, selbst verarscht.
> 
> ...



Schieflage ist da richtig. Feindbild habe ich nicht.
Aber ich habe ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elefant, das nicht vergisst.

Die Herrschaften sind von uns gewählt worden aber auch nur weil man uns keine richtigen Infos gegeben hat. Ein Verein / Verband wäre ja auch schön doof bessere Infos gegen seine eigenen Leute herauszugeben um damit öffentlich deutlich zu machen welch schlechte Arbeit sie machen. Lachnummer.
Mit den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten sind doch im Zeitalter des Internets zum Glück um so mehr Infos veröffentlicht worden.

Kommen wir zur Wüste oder Oase :
Ich mache jetzt ein Bündnis rhetorischer Art auf " *Ich finde Angeln toll* ", nur durch das erstellen des Satzes ändert sich nichts.* Ich muss das Ganze auch aktiv leben*.

Dieses heisst für vorhandene Institutionen : einerseits sind die Vereine an der Basis gefordert für ihre Angler Arbeit und Service zu leisten, andererseits sind die Landesverbände gefordert Arbeit / Service für Vereine und zu guter letzt ist der Bundesverband gefordert Arbeit und Service für die Landesverbände zu leisten.

*Doch all dieses wird nicht umgesetzt obwohl es von Anglern bezahlt wird.*

oder aber wie in meinem rhetorischen Falle : Beispiel :
Ich bin bei Gott nicht der beste Angler, aber was kann ich tun ? Ich kann am Gewässer den Müll einsammeln, macht mir auch nicht immer Spass aber ich mache das.
Ich als einzelner zeige Anglern am Gewässer wie einfach es sein kann ohne große Gewässerkenntnis Fische zu fangen.
*Jeder Fisch bzw. Fang erzählt seine eigene Geschichte.*
Gebe meine Erfahrung weiter, schaue den anderen beim angeln zu und freue mich wenn sie gefangen haben.
Die Angler haben da komischerweise auch Spass und Freude dran.

*So und nu zu deiner Satire :*
20 Jahre oder gar mehr hat der VDSF nichts gemacht, das ist richtig. 5 Jahre hat der DAFV nichts gemacht, das ist auch richtig. Das man dazu dann ein " komisches " Verhältnis dazu hat und unzufrieden ist, wird jedem einleuchten.

*Bitte nicht falsch verstehen :*
Diese Vereine / Landesverbände und der Bundesverband sind nicht nur dafür da Geld einzusammeln, sie haben auch Arbeiten abzuliefern, Service für den Kunden zu erbringen. Geld einsammeln das kann PetRa auch wie wir wissen, da wird man aber für Angler keine Leistung erwarten wollen. Ansonsten sind unsere Vertreter in nichts besser wenn sie uns weiter an der Nase herum führen.

*und jetzt mal um die Ecke denken :*
Wenn alle für unsere Interressen einstehen, hin und wieder etwas tun für unsere Interressen, so kann es nur besser werden.
Dieses muss dienlich / zweckgebunden kanalisiert werden.
 Hier sehe ich noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ich bin bei vielem bei dir, was die Mitglieder anbelangt bin ich mir aber oft nicht so sicher, ob die Verbände mit falschen Karten spielen. Denn wie so oft wird abgenickt, bei jedem Mist, wo man eigentlich eine Woche Bedenkzeit bräuchte. Dieser Typ "Führungsgehorsam" ist ja keine Seltenheit. 

Und nun muss man sehen, das die Landesverbände auf den Grundlagen der Landesgesetze anders arbeiten. In Sachsen-Anhalt habe ich es einfacher und besser als in NRW. Hier gibt es zwar auch Dinge, die keiner Nachvollziehen kann, es wird aber weitestgehend anglerisch gedacht.

Man kann das Fass "Verband" nicht überall aufmachen und um den Bogen zum BPA zu bekommen:

Es ist kein Verband. Lediglich eine Privatperson wird jetzt als Hauptfigur für Kritik genommen und man drischt drauf ein. Solche Initiativen wie das Bündnis gibt es zigfach (im Kleinen), nur ist es dieses mal etwas größer. 

Wir können ja nichts verlieren, niemand bezahlt etwas. Keine Existenzen hängen davon ab. Daher verstehe ich den Aufschrei nicht. Da kommt ein "Neunmalkluger", setzt seinen Mist in den Thread, mein die Person zu verhöhnen, hofft auf Feuer und Flammen. Das ist die typische AB-Politik Threadmasche. 

Das ist wie die Phrase in einer Talkshow, manch einer schreibt hier nur für Applaus. Es ist so einfach: BPA kein Verband und fertig ab.


----------



## bike44rot (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist wie die Phrase in einer Talkshow, manch einer schreibt hier nur für Applaus.



Genau das ist, für mich, der Punkt!

Das BPA wird sich entwickeln und wachsen oder verschwinden. Entwickelt es sich und wächst es, dann nur wenn es positives für das Angeln schafft - und wir als Angler haben letztlich nur gewonnen. 

VG Thomas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Genau das ist, für mich, der Punkt!
> 
> Das BPA wird sich entwickeln und wachsen oder verschwinden. Entwickelt es sich und wächst es, dann nur wenn es positives für das Angeln schafft - und wir als Angler haben letztlich nur gewonnen.
> 
> VG Thomas



Richtig. Es ist ja auch so, das man sich ggf. erstmal einarbeiten muss, mit der Erwartungshaltung zurechtkommen und umgehen will, aber erstmal abwägt. Solche Projekte sind nicht von Heute auf Morgen fähig Begeisterung auf ganzer Linie zu erzeugen.

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, mal einen ausführlichen Beitrag zur Strategie und Planung ab einem gewissen Zeitraum zu lesen. Das muss kein fristgesetztes Datum sein. Ich sitze aber auch nicht vor dem Computer und schimpfe, weil es meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Da gibt es noch einige Tausend mehr, die es Individuell anders bewerten.

Mir ist alles recht, was sich fürs Angeln krumm macht. Die Störfeuer kommen leider vermehr aus dem eigenen Lager, darüber sollte man diskutieren. (nicht Verbände, sondern Personen mit Interessenlagen, die eine klare Absicht verfolgen)


----------



## smithie (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Eigentlich ging es in diesem Thread mal um das Interview - wieso äußert sich eigentlich niemand (mehr) dazu?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ohne mir jetzt die 10 Seiten Diskussion durchgelesen zu haben, bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen das Interview zu lesen...

Die Antworten sind nicht gerade sehr zufriedenstellend und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Ton der Antworten wirklich unangebracht ist. Das ist echt kontraproduktiv für das Image dieser Organisation.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen bin ich einem solchen Projekt von vornherein neutral eingestellt. Habe mir die Seite angeschaut, verfolge die Facebook Seiten und jetzt das Interview aber mein Eindruck ist nach diesem Interview leider negativer geworden. 

Ich würde mich freuen, würde es mehr Organisationen geben, die sich effektiv für uns Angler einsetzen. So wie die Anglerdemo eben. Aber wenn so etwas gemacht wird, dann sollte man auch versuchen die Angler gemeinsam zu mobilisieren und das funktioniert nur dann, wenn man auch passend mit diesen spricht. Und dazu gehört es eben auch, dass es Leute gibt, die das Zepter in die Hand nehmen. Aber wenn es die nicht gibt, dann wirkt das wie eine Blase ohne Inhalt. Und das fehlt mir hier. Fakten und Leute. Das sind die wichtigsten Kritikpunkte für mich an diese Organisation, die dringend geklärt werden müssen, damit es Früchte trägt. Denn wünschenswert wäre es.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



> KD: Das Team das die Organisation macht, werden wir in Kürze auf beiden Seiten veröffentlichen.




Habe ich das verpasst?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Das Bündnis pro Angler möchte laut Facebook jetzt ein e.V. werden. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, ob das BPA die Gemeinnützigkeit mit der Begründung "Naturschutz" beantragen wird und somit nur ein neuer Anglerverband wird. Werden die Angler hier einmal mehr verarscht und man möchte bisher nicht organisierte Angler auf diesem Wege organisieren? Was wird das für eine Nummer?

Ich war von Beginn an eher vorsichtig mit meiner "Begeisterung", da dort aktive Verbandler am Ruder stehen und der Rest anonym ist.

Es bleibt spannend und ja, ich werde das genau beobachten!


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hier oder in dem anderen Bündnis-Thread hab ich doch schon früh geschrieben, dass es am Ende so ausgehen könnte, dass Frau Dr. die Nummer einsackt.

Statt immer weniger Mitgliedsverbände im DAFV dann viell. endlich mal einer mehr |rolleyes


----------



## bike44rot (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> der Rest anonym ist.




Das ist nicht mehr aktuell. 



In der FB Gruppe wurde gerade die Liste des aktuellen Organisationsteams veröffentlicht.


Und bevor es hier losgeht, ich gehöre dazu.




> Thomas Fradl, Moderation und die Berichtsverfassung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



bike44rot schrieb:


> In der FB Gruppe wurde gerade die Liste des aktuellen Organisationsteams veröffentlicht.




Ok, immerhin ein paar Namen. Ist ein Anfang


----------



## Ørret (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Warum nur auf FB und nicht auch auf der Homepage?
Ist ja nicht jeder bei FB angemeldet...


----------



## smithie (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Warum nur auf FB und nicht auch auf der Homepage?
> Ist ja nicht jeder bei FB angemeldet...


 Ich z.B. - solange ich kann, werde ich FB meiden.


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das OrgaTeam des BPA nicht zu kennen... 



Naja, es soll jeder die ÖA machen, die er für richtig hält.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## bike44rot (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Natürlich geht das auch ohne Facebook - wir passen die Homepage zeitnah an und ich informiere euch direkt nach der Anpassung.


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Bin ja nicht bei FB und krieg deshalb vllt ja nicht alles mit....
Gab's denn mittlerweile achon irgendeine Aktion vom Bündnis?


----------



## Forelle2000 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Mann mag ja von einzelnen Leuten persönlich, die hinter bestimmten Aktionen, Bündnissen, Demos, Netzwerken oder auch Verbänden ;-) stehen nicht viel halten.
 Ich denke aber, dass alle Aktionen im tiefen Grund etwas positiv für uns Angler bewegen wollen. Wir sollten deshalb nicht immer die Haare in der Suppe suchen, sondern vielmehr uns gegenseitig unterstützen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Moin .

Ist das den jetzt wieder eine Neue Gruppe von Einzelkämpfern 

oder schliesst man sich zusammen z.b. mit Anglerdemo.

Den nur gemeinsam könnte man etwas erreichen .


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wir sollten deshalb nicht immer die Haare in der Suppe suchen, sondern vielmehr uns gegenseitig unterstützen.



Wer sucht das Haar in der Suppe?
Ich frage nur ob die schon was konkretes gemacht haben. Wurden Gespräche mit der Politik geführt, gab's Stellungnahmen/Leserbriefe/Pressemitteilungen zu irgendwelchen anglerischen Themen etc.

Wenn sie schon um Unterstützung für das Bündnis werben dann müssen sie ja auch irgendwie veröffentlichen was sie denn so machen für uns Angler!


----------



## smithie (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Laut Interview wollen sie doch jetzt erstmal Mitglieder sammeln, damit man dann auch eine gewichtige Stimme hat für kommende Aktionen?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

nix machen und sammeln hat schon was, da machen viele nix:q


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nix machen und sammeln hat schon was, da machen viele nix:q



Die haben vom DAFV gelernt


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> In der FB Gruppe wurde gerade die Liste des aktuellen Organisationsteams veröffentlicht.
> 
> Und bevor es hier losgeht, ich gehöre dazu.





Ørret schrieb:


> Warum nur auf FB und nicht auch auf der Homepage?
> Ist ja nicht jeder bei FB angemeldet...





bike44rot schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das auch ohne Facebook - wir  passen die Homepage zeitnah an und ich informiere euch direkt nach der  Anpassung.



Und wie definiert ihr "zeitnah"? Die Homepage sieht gefühlt immer noch gleich aus. 
Ich erwarte da schon ein wenig mehr Enthusiasmus, Inhalte anstelle von Allgemeinplätzen und vor allem Professionalität. 
Es wäre es doch ein leichtes und zwei Minuten Arbeit, auch hier, anstelle nur bei FB, das Orgateam mit Namen zu benennen. #c


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Es geht ja nun in Richtung (spendenfinanzierter?) Verein.


Nach Wochen des Chaos, 
- wo über Frolic diskutiert wurde, wie vor 25Jahren (verbieten, das schadet Fischen)
- wo nach wie vor die Verbindung zu Verbänden (Hessenfischer; Däschler ist immer noch der Verantwortliche) völlig ungeklärt sind,
- wo mehr als das Blabla aus dem Interview dieses Threads immer noch nicht steht,
- wo man meint ausländische(!) Firmen zu (deutscher) Waidgerechtigkeit (was immer das auch ist) anpinkeln zu müssen und sich anscheinend eine gehörige Klatsche eingefangen hat & ganz kleinlaut das Thema verschwinden lässt,
- wo Umfragen gestartet werden, die Forderungen ergeben, die von Bundesrecht über Landesrecht bis in Regelungen gehen, die Vereine/Bewirtschafter selbst regeln können/sollen (Bivvy zulassen oder nicht),
- wo ein Forderungskatalog entstanden ist, der bis auf 'Weltfrieden' alles beinhaltet hat, nun aber zurück gerudert wird auf eine Prioritätenliste, die aber nicht benannt wird,
- wo Leute die kritische Nachfragen stellen, sofort belehrt & niedergetrampelt werden,
- wo eine eingestellte Pressemeldung(!!!) _"aus Datenschutzgründen"_ gelöscht wird, anscheinend weil darin ein DAFV-Verband nicht gut weg kommt,
- wo nun anscheinend eine nicht wirklich benannte Truppe eine Satzung erstellt, die in einem Verein münden soll, dem man dann online als Mitglied beitreten kann, ohne auf die Satzung Einfluss zu nehmen (so sieht es bislang für mich aus),
...
ist m.M.n. noch weniger Faden drin als zu Beginn.
Chaos, Willkür, dickster Bodennebel & Unsinn pur.


----------



## bike44rot (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Da die Anpassung unserer Homepage noch dauert, hier nochmal die Liste des Orgateams:


Klaus Däschler, Moderation, Vertreter bei Presse und Öffentlichkeit, Organisation.
 Jan Sendke, Moderator und Marketing. 
 Horst Hotte Langguth, Moderation, Präsentation und Dokumentation.
 Thomas Fradl, Moderation und die Berichtsverfassung.
 Harald Diefenbach, Informationsbeschaffung.
 Hubertus Massong und Team: IT und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
  Peter Wielath, Mitgliederwerbung und Marketing.


Und natürlich gilt mein Wort, sobald die Homepage entsprechend angepasst ist informiere ich hier darüber.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



> ist m.M.n. noch weniger Faden drin als zu Beginn.
> Chaos, Willkür, dickster Bodennebel & Unsinn pur.


Ich hab mir das angeschaut und empfinde das alles auch als chaotisches Durcheinander. Habe aber grundsätzlich den Eindruck das es am Medium Fratzenbuch liegt; wirklich thematisch sauber strukturierte Diskussionen scheinen mir kaum möglich. Das klassische Forum wird wohl unterschätzt ..


----------



## Wegberger (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Hallo,
nur ein Statement dazu:


Kehret erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre. Was soll die Hexenjagd auf 1000 Themen, wenn der Feind des deutschen Angels von einem selber finanziert wird. Diese ganzen Nebenschauplätze lenken nur vom wahren Elend ab.


@bike ...schreibe doch mal bitte der Vollständigkeithalbe dazu ----> wer von diesen Team wo und wie vereins-, verbandstechnisch oder politisch verdrahtet ist.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,@bike ...schreibe doch mal bitte der Vollständigkeithalbe dazu ----> wer von diesen Team wo und wie vereins-, verbandstechnisch oder politisch verdrahtet ist.


Tja, leider ist der Herr Optiker wieder in den Tiefen des Orga-Teams verschwunden. Hätte mich sehr über eine adäquate Antwort gefreut. Stichwort "Transparenz". Schade, denn so wird kein Vertrauensverhältnis zum BPA aufgebaut. #c


----------



## bike44rot (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Keine Sorge mir geht es gut.  


 Aktuell arbeiten wir im Orgateam an unterschiedlichen Aufgaben. Ein Teil arbeitet an der Umsetzung des e.V., ein anderer Teil arbeitet an der Planung unserer ersten Aktion. 


 Persönlich arbeite ich an der ersten Aktion mit und da sind meine Ressourcen gebunden.


 Seit mir also bitte nicht böse wenn ich nicht immer gleich antworte aber es bleibt dabei, tut sich etwas wichtiges informiere ich euch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Wie steht denn Herr Däschler zu C&R ?


Mich interessiert doch sehr, ob Herr Däschler bei Teamangeln und Gemeinschaftsangeln teilnimmt, bei denen offen C&R praktiziert wird und wenn er daran teilnimmt, wie er es dann hand habt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Sein GF, also der des hessischen Verbandes, hat vor ein, zwei, drei Tagen bei dem bekloppten Wels-im-Teich-Sommerloch-Thema
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=340466
dieses Statement abgegeben:

_"Bliebe das Umsiedeln in einen anderen Teich.  Oder fangen, kochen und essen. Günther Hoff-Schramm, Geschäftsführer des  Verbands Hessischer Fischer: 
__*Der einzig vernünftige Grund, den Fisch  zu fangen, ist um ihn zuzubereiten. Alles andere wäre Verstoß gegen das  Tierschutzgesetz.“*_


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Eben, deswegen interessiert mich folgendes  


Auf der facebook-Seite von Klaus Däschler hat dieser ja u.a. ein Album "6tes Facebook Freundschaftsfischen" eingestell, an dem er ja Teilnehmer war. Auf Fotos dort ist aus meiner Angelpraxis heraus zu sehen, dass von Anglern C&R betrieben wird. Wie kommt Herr Dässchler denn mit der Situation zurecht?
Empfinde ich doch sehr bemerkenswert und äußerst bedenkenswert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

@Georg Baumann


* ... wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen interessiert mich folgendes
> 
> 
> Auf der facebook-Seite von Klaus Däschler hat dieser ja u.a. ein Album "6tes Facebook Freundschaftsfischen" eingestell, an dem er ja Teilnehmer war. Auf Fotos dort ist aus meiner Angelpraxis heraus zu sehen, dass von Anglern C&R betrieben wird. Wie kommt Herr Dässchler denn mit der Situation zurecht?
> Empfinde ich doch sehr bemerkenswert und äußerst bedenkenswert.



sers,

was aus eigener sicht auf fotos zu sehen ist ist relativ. einer sieht das so ein anderer sieht es so etc.
darüber muss man nicht diskutieren.

aber wo sich sicher alle einig sein können, ist doch das man nicht immer selbst das tut was man nach aussen verbreitet....
das kennt sicher jeder von sich selbst zur genüge.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Das was man auf dem Foto sieht ist zweifelsfrei;


 ich mache das, was ich nach außen vertrete; oder aber ich nutze mein Mandat, um gegen etwas offen anzukämpfen;
aber offen vertreten und gegen dieses selber für mich still handeln, lehne ich ab;


die Unglaubwürdigkeit in meiner Person und Funktion ist nicht mein Stil,

aber das mag machen, wer will, er lebt dann sicherlich auch mit seiner Doppelmoral gut


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

sers,

dann schreib doch auch zweifelsfrei und nicht aus meiner sicht....

dann klingt das doch schon anders und zweifelsfrei.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Sorry, aber warum schwafelst du so umher? Oberlehrer Deutsch?

und

 Hast du die Fotos gesehen?
Dann schreib doch lieber, wie du diese siehst!


"Es ist aus meiner Sicht zweifelsfrei" zufrieden nun?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

So und nun zurück, weil dies für interessant und diskussionswert finde:





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen interessiert mich folgendes
> 
> Auf der facebook-Seite von Klaus Däschler hat dieser ja u.a. ein Album "6tes Facebook Freundschaftsfischen" eingestell, an dem er ja Teilnehmer war. Auf Fotos dort ist aus meiner Angelpraxis heraus zu sehen, dass von Anglern C&R betrieben wird. Wie kommt Herr Dässchler denn mit der Situation zurecht?
> Empfinde ich doch sehr bemerkenswert und äußerst bedenkenswert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Es bietet sich nach längerer Zeit nach dem nichtssagenden Antworten im Interview an:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann
> 
> *... wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warum schwafelst du so umher? Oberlehrer Deutsch?
> 
> und
> 
> ...



sers, ja zufrieden ich jetzt bin....
und dann muss ich auch net mehr schwafeln.

und ja hab ich gesehn.

NdT Holger aka Mori aka der Schwafler


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Die ganze Person Däschler erscheint zunehmend schizophren.

Er ist Intitiator des Bündnisses & immer noch der Verantwortliche lt. Impessum.
Das Bündnis tritt für Forderungen ein, die sowohl konträr der Politik der Hessenfischer als auch des DAFV stehen.
Sogar eine ziemlich kritischee Ansage zum Wirken & Sinn des DAFV ist im Namen des Bündnisses vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlicht worden; Tenor eher 'raus da'.

Däschler selbst hat sich für den Verbleib der Hessenfischer im Bundesverband engagiert.

Authentizität ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die ganze Person Däschler erscheint zunehmend schizophren.
> 
> Er ist Intitiator des Bündnisses & immer noch der Verantwortliche lt. Impessum.
> Das Bündnis tritt für Forderungen ein, die sowohl konträr der Politik der Hessenfischer als auch des DAFV stehen.
> ...




Danke Kati #6


du hast mich voll verstanden #6


----------



## Mefoangler53 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ich habe auch ein Leben ausserhalb des Anglerboards und bin deshalb sicher nicht immer auf dem aktuellen Stand der Diskussionen.
Hier wird jetzt kritisiert, dass ein Präsidiumsmitglied? Konträr zur Verbandspolitik handelt. Ist das nicht genau das, was immer gefordert wurde?
Neue Sichtweisen und Handlungen pro Angler?
Ich weiss nicht, ob dieses Bündnis erfolgreich sein wird, aber wenn wir Angler von vornherein jeden Versuch niedermachen, wird sich nie etwas für uns zum Positiven wenden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Hier wird jetzt kritisiert, dass ein Präsidiumsmitglied? Konträr zur Verbandspolitik handelt. Ist das nicht genau das, was immer gefordert wurde?




Hier wird kritisiert, dass ein Präsident eines Verbandes nicht offen fordert und für seine Überzeugung kämpft, wie bzw. nach der er womöglich für sich handelt.


Wasser predigen und selbst Wein saufen ....


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

@Mefoangler53: nee, hast nicht richtig aufgefasst, das letzte Statement von "Toni" fasst es ganz gut zusammen- leider.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Hier wird jetzt kritisiert, dass ein Präsidiumsmitglied? Konträr zur Verbandspolitik handelt. Ist das nicht genau das, was immer gefordert wurde?


Es wird kritisiert, dass er die Haltung nicht in den Verbänden umsetzt sondern da das Gegenteil vertritt, in seinem eigenen LV, wie auch im DAFV.
Da, wo es zazsächlich etwas bewirken könnte.



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Leben ausserhalb des  Anglerboards...


Stell dir vor, das haben alle, die Vielschreiben wie die Nur-Leser, völlig egal welche Meinung sie vertreten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Aber schaut euch mal bitte das von mir genannte Album selber an, vll. sehe ich ja was, was nicht so ist, denn ich will Herrn Däschler dann nicht Unrecht tun und widerrufe dann natürlich meinen Eindruck.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber schaut euch mal bitte das von mir genannte Album selber an, vll. sehe ich ja was, was nicht so ist, denn ich will Herrn Däschler dann nicht Unrecht tun und widerrufe dann natürlich meinen Eindruck.




Ich denke die Bilder sind nur in der verkehrten Reihenfolge ins Album sortiert. Der Fisch wurde meiner Meinung nach auf der Seite schwimmend durch die Strömung ans Ufer getrieben und mit der Abhakmatte gerettet, um umgehend mit der Wiederbelebung zu beginnen. Die war ja auch erfolgreich, wie man sieht, denn auf den Bildern davor erfreut sich der Karpfen bereits wieder bester Gesundheit und der Ersthelfer präsentiert den Patienten stolz in die Kamera.

Wo interpretierst Du denn da C&R?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber schaut euch mal bitte das von mir genannte Album selber an




Klassische Abha*c*kmatten-Bilder!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Tja ... 

na sowas ...
und Herr Däschler als Teilnehmer auf den Fotos und dem gemeinsamen Gruppenfoto


mag sich was denken, wer will ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber schaut euch mal bitte das von mir genannte Album selber an,


Hallo,
doofe Frage, wo finde ich dieses Album und wie nennt es sich?


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> doofe Frage, wo finde ich dieses Album und wie nennt es sich?



Hier:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen interessiert mich folgendes
> Auf der facebook-Seite von Klaus Däschler hat dieser ja u.a. ein Album "6tes Facebook Freundschaftsfischen" eingestell, an dem er ja Teilnehmer war. Auf Fotos dort ist aus meiner Angelpraxis heraus zu sehen, dass von Anglern C&R betrieben wird. Wie kommt Herr Dässchler denn mit der Situation zurecht?
> Empfinde ich doch sehr bemerkenswert und äußerst bedenkenswert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Also ich werde aus dem Bündnis immer noch nicht so richtig schlau. Ich weiß nicht, was die wollen, welche Organisationsform das annimmt und, und, und ... Aber wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: Wenn am Ende was Gutes für Angler rauskommt, meinetwegen gerne. Aber ganz ehrlich: Es wirkt auf mich sehr unprofessionell. Abwarten ...


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Wenn man sich "unsere" "Vertretung" auf "Bundesebene" anguckt merkt man, dass Dilletantismus zum guten Ton gehört


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

@Georg

Frag doch mal bei Hr. Däscchler nacch, wie er persönlich zu C&R steht und zu Veransatltungen, bei denen das offen praktiziert wird.

Egal was er antwortet: 

Das bringt uns in der Diskussion und unserem Anliegen weiter.

Du bist ja sein facebook-Freund, da wird er dir gerne antworten


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Moin .

Das für mich unverständliche ist das sich da wieder eine 

Vereinigung bildet dadurch wird doch in der Anglerschaft kein 

zusammenhalt erreicht das gegenteil ist der Fall.

Wir verzetteln uns zur Freude unserer nicht gut gesonnenen.


----------



## crisis (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Däschler selbst hat sich für den Verbleib der Hessenfischer im Bundesverband engagiert.

@ Kati, wo hast Du denn die Info her? Warst Du auf den entsprechenden Hauptversammlungen des hessischen Verbandes?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Solange Angler ,Angler ansche...solange Vereine Nachbarvereine ansche...solange im Netz andere ansche...
solange das so ist ,ist es egal was sich für Vereinigungen bilden.

Erst waren es die bööösen Wettkämpfe,dann der Setzkescher,dann die Karpfenangler,dann die Raubfischprofis,dann die und die und die...dann am ende war es meine Angelart..... 


#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Solange Angler mir vorschreiben wollen oder darauf einwirken, wie ich zu handeln habe,
solange werde ich diese an ihrem eigenen Handeln messen ....


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Also ich werde aus dem Bündnis immer noch nicht so richtig schlau. Ich weiß nicht, was die wollen,  ...


 Mein Gefühl ist: das läuft sich bereits tot.
Auch nach Monaten ist da 0 Linie drin, im Gegenteil, es ist chaotischer als zu Beginn.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Immerhin zeigt die REsonanz, dass inzwischen ein guter Teil der Angler durchaus zu mobilisieren ist und merkt, dass der Wind rauer wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Immerhin zeigt die REsonanz, dass inzwischen ein guter Teil der Angler durchaus zu mobilisieren ist und merkt, dass der Wind rauer wird.




 Wo siehst du das denn? 
Woran siehst du das?
Rein an der Mitgliederzahl?


----------



## sebwu (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du das denn?
> Woran siehst du das?
> Rein an der Mitgliederzahl?




das ist zumindest bei mir reiner voyeurismus, wie bei nem autounfall
und ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Ich würde es anders formulieren/deuten:
An der hohen Zahl, die sich gerade zu Beginn des FB-Auftritts eingefunden hat, kann man den Grad der Unzufriedenheit messen.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber eher Auflösungserscheinungen.
Kein Wunder, es gibt keinerlei Plan, keinerlei Führung um die Leuts bei der Stange zu halten.
Veränderungen, so sie im allerbesten Fall durch das Bündnis erreicht werden könnten, würden Jahre brauchen.
Es wird aber kein Plan kommuniziert, nur ab und zu Themen angerissen, die schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden und dazwischen Laberthemen wie in jeder anderen FB-Angelgruppe.

Und viele eher schlicht denkende User haben ja die Vorstellung, ich bin hier nun beigetreten, also wird wohl morgen am Vereinssee das Bivvy erlaubt, nächsten Monat bundesweit C&R legalisiert und wir bekommen absehbar ganz sicher Weltfrieden.
Die ziehen natürlich schnell weiter, wenn nur Hechtbilder gepostet werden wie überall.

Der Themenmix, den das Bündnis sich zur Brust nehmen will, betrifft Bewirtschafterbestimmungen, Landesrecht, Bundesrecht, Verbandsstrukturen, EU-Bestimmungen... das ist doch Nonens pur, nicht mal Erdogan könnte das alles trotz diktatorischer Allmacht in seinem eigenen Land auf einmal regeln.
Sie halten nicht mal den Laden am laufen, kriegen keine Linie rein.

Diese Kugel ist verschossen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Moin .

Im Moment gibt es für mich nur eine Gemeinschaft die etwas 

zu ändern versucht .

Alles andere sind Luftblasen Nebelkerzen.

Und wenn der Rest der Angler noch denkt was geht mich das an

dann wird es ein schlimmes Erwachen geben.


----------



## Ørret (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Heute morgen wurde auf eine kritische Nachfrage zur Person Däschler ganz harsch reagiert und der post mittlerweile komplett gelöscht.....ganz schlechtes Kino war das vom BPA

Auf dem Infobutton ist der post zum Teil noch lesbar.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Auf dem Infobutton ist der post zum Teil noch lesbar.


 Der eigentliche Post nicht mehr, der viel der Zensutr zum Opfer. Aktuell wird aber immer noch fleissig kommentiert, inkl dem Präsidenten aus Hessen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Post nicht mehr, der viel der Zensutr zum Opfer. Aktuell wird aber immer noch fleissig kommentiert, inkl dem Präsidenten aus Hessen.



Das mit der Zensur kannte ich im Anglerboard auch. War nicht so selten der Fall, war die Meinung anders gelagert.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*

Du hast ja auch schon fleissig kommentiert. 
Aber zum Glück  sind wir ja hier jetzt bei AB 2.0 ohne Zensur,...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Das Bündnis Pro Angeln - wir haken nach bei Klaus Däschler!*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch schon fleissig kommentiert.
> Aber zum Glück  sind wir ja hier jetzt bei AB 2.0 ohne Zensur,...



Ich hab auch nur Kommentiert, weil ich mir sicher war, das auch Leute aus dem AB mitlesen. Ich sehe ja, wer auf einer Welle mitschwimmt und gerne mal "Stresst" um sich zu profilieren.

Das Thema ist mir an sich sogar egal, aber die Argumentationen sind zum Schießen. Ganz nebenbei finde ich es immer amüsant, wie aus der Anonymität aus Schafen Löwen werden. 

Generell konzentrieren sich die Leute auch wie immer auf die Grabenkämpfe und Nebenplätze, anstelle der wichtigen Dinge. Man hätte auch das "Projekt" mal Infrage stellen können, stattdessen wetzt man sich an Persönlichkeiten ab.

Brot und Spiele. #6


----------

